# 9 December - MANCHESTER



## chio (Nov 8, 2006)

So the date for the Manchester do's been decided (by poll) as the 9th of December. In true ruthlessly organised fashion, I've put the list of attendees and a few details on a page which can be more easily changed than a U75 post... 

http://u75manchester.wordpress.com/dec2006/

If you want to come along, post a post and we'll put you on the list... likewise if anyone's got any other venue or time suggestions! The only thing fixed is the date. 

Cheers
A


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2006)

chio - d'you not remember what happened last time we tried to meet in the pev in the afternoon? i think it only opens at 7 on a saturday...


----------



## chio (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry; memory's a bit shot 

So............... we need to think of somewhere!


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Nov 10, 2006)

singing at some two bit carol concert that day (albeit with the carlton main frickley colliery band) . . . boo . . .


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Nov 12, 2006)

Being dim as usual   are we meeting up on the 9th and if so where? and at what time?


----------



## chio (Nov 12, 2006)

Not sure where yet; in my infinite wisdom, I said the Pev but forgot they don't open till late on a Saturday.  Don't want to use that Deansgate 'Spoons again cause it's a bit rubbish and hard to find for out-of-towners so we're open to suggestions!

Time will be 2pm.


----------



## chio (Nov 20, 2006)

Morning Manc's

Going to bump this up a bit for the benefit of all


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2006)

I didn't think that wethies was hard to find, and as pubs go, it did what it said on the tin - sold beer! I thought it was ok as a starting point meself


----------



## chio (Nov 20, 2006)

Might as well use 'Spoons  I've updated the page with a map and stuff!


----------



## chio (Nov 25, 2006)

> PLEASE NOTE: This meet is on a Saturday afternoon in December in Manchester city centre. The city centre will be ABSOLUTE CHAOS with Christmas shoppers for whom this is the one time of year they leave Milnrow or some such place. If you’re driving in and don’t know the area, there are a few park and rides around, one of which is from the bus station on Barlow Moor Road in Didsbury. If you know the area, I’d recommend you just park somewhere outside town and bus it in. (I’d have the whole thing in Chorlton or Didsbury if I could, but that’d be selfish.)


----------



## soulman (Nov 25, 2006)

What's the nearest railway station chio, and directions from it?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 26, 2006)

soulman said:
			
		

> What's the nearest railway station chio, and directions from it?


I usually go to Victoria (from Rainhill, but it's the Lime St train - straight through), and there's a free bus right outside the side entrance of the station (can't remember the number of the bus, but a quick google will give you the number to ring and find out) to pretty much right outside the place


----------



## chio (Nov 26, 2006)

The bus is Metroshuttle number 2 - you can't miss it as it's every 10 minutes or so with a massive green number 2 printed on it. You only need to take it a few stops as it goes straight down Deansgate from Victoria station. Watch out as it might be packed, though 

Don't be fooled into using Deansgate G-Mex station as it's actually further than Victoria with no bus!


----------



## moose (Nov 26, 2006)

Sadly I'm at a do at a WMC in Wythenshawe that night


----------



## sojourner (Nov 26, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> Sadly I'm at a do at a WMC in Wythenshawe that night


We're meeting at 2 though, so plenty of time to come sink a pint before the do eh


----------



## chio (Nov 26, 2006)

The city centre's a bit of a slog from Wythenshawe, though... going from east Cheshire, into town, then back out to Wythenshawe (which is right out by the airport) would be a pain in the arse


----------



## chio (Dec 2, 2006)

Is this still happening? I quite frankly haven't a clue, been preoccupied with other things for a while... only two people have actually been in touch to say they'll come and if it's going to be a two-person thing I can contact them directly and meet somewhere less fraught than the town centre on a Saturday in the run up to Christmas... !


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm coming *hand up*

How bout everyone else?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm coming too, but not right now   

So where ?
Ooops  ms ShilLavene postong when pissed


----------



## chio (Dec 2, 2006)

Hang on a minute... has MsShirlLaverne made the trip over t'Pennines already?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Hang on a minute... has MsShirlLaverne made the trip over t'Pennines already?


Yup, and it's stonking here on the other bus 
oops. it's Shirl again.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 4, 2006)

So who's coming then?


----------



## chio (Dec 4, 2006)

Me, if anyone else does...


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Dec 4, 2006)

Bit stuffed now but my son and his girlfriend are now coming to stay this weekend. I'm really looking forward to seeing them but it means no playing out for me on Saturday


----------



## chio (Dec 5, 2006)

OK, here's the deal... there's something I'd quite like to do on Saturday that doesn't involve slogging into Manchester town centre and it looks like this is to be a spectacular flop, so this is a bit of a "last call" for attendees - if there aren't very many, we can re-arrange for another date.


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 5, 2006)

Various things have cropped up and I'm not going to be able to make it.

Sorry.


----------



## chio (Dec 6, 2006)

No, it's fine, I've seen your thread over in knobbing'n'sobbing, wouldn't expect you to come to a daft Urban thing with all that going on 

What I'm going to do is _cancel_ this for the time being (there's something I want to do on Saturday as well) and try and get something together for after Christmas when people aren't so busy.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 6, 2006)

Good idea chio

I was well up for it, but I could actually do with having a weekend off - save my liver AND my bank balance!


----------



## sorearm (Dec 6, 2006)




----------

